# First Home, 1929 Bungalow



## nhoc6131 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sun room addition on a slab with no hvac or outlets. not sure what im going to do with this


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

Ideally you want to make over the parts of the house that you know you're going to be using the most, and then those that need the most work. The kitchen and bathroom look in decent nick from the photos, so I presume you can leave those for a while?

I'd start with the living room; it looks very cold and dreary at the moment. And the master bedroom (though you haven't posted a pic so don't actually know if it needs any work). Then the garden, especially if you're going to have a hot tub out there (lucky you, I would _love_ a hot tub!).


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

For the sun room, why don't you make it an additional living/entertaining space? Put some nice sofas and a table in there, and perhaps a bar?! But no TV, so the room is purely for either quiet or entertaining time.


----------

